# Cornish Hens Beer can style



## johnnyreb (Jul 8, 2005)

you guys want to try something different and ohhh so good put some 'lil chickens on a tomato juice can and cook them BCC style. I used those energy drink cans in this photo but the tomato juice cans are much cheaper to buy, 6 pack for like a dollar


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 11, 2005)

Great suggestion, crazyhorse! My family loves beer can chicken, the only problem is that there are never enough drumsticks to satisfy the clan. This looks like a great way to solve the problem! I can't believe I never thought to do this before!  :oops: 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## ranger72 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey there *crazyhorse*


Damn those look good!

But say there, whats that I see on your deck rail next to your smoker?

*Would that be a glass full of "sittin hen" or perhaps "white lightning" that I remember so fondly from my many years in the deep south?!*


HooYah!

My kingdom for a taste of homemade! :D  :D  :D 

ranger72


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 21, 2005)

Heh ill never tell    8)


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2005)

That gives me an idea to try using those small cans of pineapple or apple juice on those Cornish Game Hens.  

Thanks crazyhorse!!


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 21, 2005)

yea i used some stacker 2 drinks for these but ill never do that again, they are a dollar each and i dont drink that stuff 

a 6 pack of tomato juice is only a dollar

just pour the juice out and fill halfway with water and whatever other seasoning you desire in the can and your good to go


----------



## vi_xon (Jun 26, 2006)

What is the BCC method?  I'm thinking about doing a couple of game hens this weekend, and can use all the tips I can get.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 26, 2006)

Vix, for BCC or Beer can chickens, season your chicken inside and out and place butt end of chicken over the end of a beer can that is half full of beer. Since I'm not a beer drinker I use lemon-lime soda or in the case of Cornish Game Hens, I use the small (4 oz. can I think) cans of apple juice. Some Grill and `Que stores sell stands that you place your 12 oz can in and then place you bird on top-helps keeps things up right with out have to worry about the bird going "tipsy" on you. :P


----------



## nmayeux (Jun 26, 2006)

Those hens look great!  The only problem is that my clumsy self would have knocked them over already!  I like the idea of using the small juice cans or soft drinks.


----------



## vi_xon (Jun 26, 2006)

ahhhh...now I get it. Think I'll give that a try this weekend.  I'll let you know how it turms out.


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 26, 2006)

If you try it, it will come out well, and you will never want to cook chicken another way.  It will be jiucy on the inside, tender meat.  and OH SO TASTY.  Now I am thinking of getting some smoked chicken for dinner.  I need a BBQ joint in my neighborhood.


----------



## vi_xon (Jun 27, 2006)

Sounds excellent. I'm really looking forward to it.  I'm so happy to have found this forum because you are all teaching me so much!

Does anyone have any other tips for me?  I know I should brine because it's poultry. And I know I need to rub and mop, but should I put anything, inside the birds for moisture, like maybe some bacon, or would I just rub on the inside too? Also, should I leave something in the cans or should they be empty? Oh, and should I use mustard before I rub?


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 27, 2006)

Quick Instructions 4 Beer Can Chicken

1.  Open beer drink 1/2
2.  Rub outside of brined chicken
3. add 1 spponful of seasoning to beer can
4. insert beer can in bottom of chick; onion in top of chicken
5. place in readied smoker
6. remove cooked chicken
7. invite me over for some good tasting chicken.


----------



## vi_xon (Jun 27, 2006)

:lol: Sounds like a recipe for a good time.  Dinner will be around 7 on Sunday.  I'll let Honey know we're having guests...


----------



## vi_xon (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok....just threw the birds on the smoker.  Wish me luck...I'll let ya'll know how it turns out.


----------



## monty (Jul 2, 2006)

We'll be waiting!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 3, 2006)

How did the Chicken come out?  Any pics?


----------



## vi_xon (Jul 3, 2006)

The cornish hens turned out pretty good.  They had excellent color, nice smoke penetration, and excellent flavor.  Most of the meat was fall off the bone tender and very juicy.  However, the breast was a tad dry, and seemed to be over cooked. I smoked them at about 225 for 4 hrs....probably a tad too long, but it's hard to tell without a proper thermostat. I really need to get one of those dual probe temp gauges so I can monitor my temps more closely. I've been looking over everyone's recommendations in that thread, and will certainly have one before I do any more poultry.  

I smoked using mesquite again.  That and hickory are the only types of wood I am able to find around here.  I did find some apple pellets.  Has anyone ever used those, and did you have any success?


----------



## monty (Jul 3, 2006)

Delightful, m'lady! Simply delightful! Thank you for sharing this with us! 
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never tried using pellets.  Seems like a read a post by Dutch where is daughter brought home pellets instead of chunks and that it didn't work too well.

I have the same problem here in Louisiana.  Mesquite (which I hate) and hickory are all that is sold locally.  Luckily we have lots of pecan orchards here and I get a lot of limbs and stuff.

Birds look good though and it takes a lot of trial and error to get comfortable with your smoker.


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 3, 2006)

That IS the fun part, that and the eating....


----------



## vi_xon (Jul 3, 2006)

I must admit that I am getting more comfortable with it each time I smoke (and Yes! that is the fun part.)  Another 30 yrs or so, and I should be an expert...    8)


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 4, 2006)

WOW another 30 years?


that means i will never know how to cook
good lawd please help me


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Vixon, Are those chickens still in the smoker??  They're crispy critters by now.  How did they turn out?  About how long did they take?


----------



## vi_xon (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL...well they're certainly long gone now.  They turned out excellent.  Took about 4 hrs. I think there are some pics posted earlier in this thread...


----------



## riz9 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck!

How'd they come out?


----------



## riz9 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh I guess I was late,  I see the pictures now.  I was posting from Page One of this thread not relizing there was a second page.  Nice work on the chickens


----------

